# Models of Isle of wight,Gosport ferries.



## fastcats (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,Any members have any models/photograths of Isle of Wight/Gosport ferries ?.kind regards,Keith(FastCats).


----------



## jtbyte (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, what are you looking for?


----------



## fastcats (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi JTBYTE,i am interested in all types of ISLE OF WIGHT ferries,full size,& models,i have built a couple over the years,plus also bought and restored a few as well.
I also collect builders ship yard plans of the same,what is your interest in the solent ferry scene jtbyte ?.
Kind regards,
FastCats.


----------

